# Asking parents if i can make a fursuit. (Help Please)



## NuclearPaws (Aug 21, 2009)

So, I really want a fursuit and cant wait untill i'll actuallly gat one BUT i need to ask my parents if i can make one...

Im just really scared and i really dont know how to start 
I hope someone will help me...

Thanks,
NuclearPaws


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 21, 2009)

You could always say it's a Halloween costume. That's what I tell people when I don't want them to know I'm a Furry.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 21, 2009)

if you don't wanna do the Halloween costume thing find some positive stuff on furries and show them that if they got any more questions after you tell them.. I must be a weird parent.. wait no I'M a furry haha... was bout to say I don't have a problem with my daughter being a furry kinda pointless but I like to go the honesty rout.. but then again I don't know your parents.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 21, 2009)

I am/was in the same boat.  I am 14 and I wanted a fursuit.  They already knew Glitch - the character I represent myself with - to a degree.  I started buying things, telling them my intentions little by little.  Mom thought it was a waste, Dad found it interesting.  The hardest part to get done with them was ordering fur, but it happened.  Then the challenge was making them let me be able to finish construction.  
By then, I had Dad's full support, and Mom was getting there.  They thought the feet were weird, the tail was silly, the paws were cool, but once the mask came, they were totally blown away (in a positive connotation).  At least mine turned out well, and they like telling people that I have the ability.  

So, maybe it could happen with you that way as well.

I am building another mask, and they are a bit more willing to let me do as I please because they know it isn't a waste.

In a quick summary:
1. Save your money; estimate the costs.
2. Introduce your character to your parents.
3. Propose your idea of costume building, and that it is important to you.  (Well, don't lie if it isn't.  But assuming from the fact you're asking for help, it is)
4. If yes, great!  Go on and buy!  No need to ask anymore!  If no, work a little harder on them, not being up in their face, though.  If "maybe", start buying small supplies and foam and do some construction of the mask.  Show what you're doing so they understand.

(5. ????
6. PROFIT!!

Couldn't resist.  )


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 21, 2009)

Say it's a Halloween project, for a Halloween costume.


----------



## NuclearPaws (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks, it helpful =) thanks...

---




Glitch said:


> I am/was in the same boat.  I am 14 and I wanted a fursuit.  They already knew Glitch - the character I represent myself with - to a degree.  I started buying things, telling them my intentions little by little.  Mom thought it was a waste, Dad found it interesting.  The hardest part to get done with them was ordering fur, but it happened.  Then the challenge was making them let me be able to finish construction.
> By then, I had Dad's full support, and Mom was getting there.  They thought the feet were weird, the tail was silly, the paws were cool, but once the mask came, they were totally blown away (in a positive connotation).  At least mine turned out well, and they like telling people that I have the ability.
> 
> So, maybe it could happen with you that way as well.
> ...



Did u buy them online or local shop? (I dont have any shop like that (at least i dont know of any)

Thanks again,
NuclearPaws


----------



## Sabian (Aug 22, 2009)

Halloween route for sure, I have made two other werewolve partials. Now that my parents know I love halloween I am going to do a grizzly next year. Just, I will build it in spring. So I am not taking up my time for prop making during summer and fall.

Say it is for halloween, it is easiest and if your not a halloween person. Say you feel like making something


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 22, 2009)

Tell them it's for Halloween, or just a crafting hobby you're interested in.
Blah blah "Mom, Dad, I want to make one of these because I think it's neat and I want to improve my artistic crafting skills" blah blah.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 22, 2009)

EVERYONE said:
			
		

> Halloween costume


So, you like stole my excuse off youtube?


----------



## NoxTigress (Aug 22, 2009)

You could possibly also hedge it as cosplaying, if saying it's for Halloween might not go over well...


----------



## NuclearPaws (Aug 22, 2009)

*TO: Milenko Foulcraze*



Milenko Foulcraze said:


> So, you like stole my excuse off youtube?



What do u mean by "So, you like stole my excuse off youtube?" ???


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 22, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> So, you like stole my excuse off youtube?


It's not like that's a unique idea/excuse. 

Anyways, Nuclearpaws, just ask straightforwardly. If you will wear it on Halloween, say that's what its for. If not, then just say what it is. It's probably easier if your parents know you to be the crafty type than if you have never been into crafts and now suddenly want to build something. Another big issue I see that may come up is who's money you are spending to make it: theirs or your own.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 22, 2009)

No I am youtube whoop whooper. And I give shitloads of advice on fursuits n such. That non unique excuse being the number one comback for a question like this i use. Now I sound Like an attention Whore. Back on topic.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 22, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> No I am youtube whoop whooper. And I give shitloads of advice on fursuits n such. That non unique excuse being the number one comback for a question like this i use. Now I sound Like an attention Whore. Back on topic.



You sound like an attention whore, yes.

Because yes, saying it's for a halloween costume is a DUH answer.

I really doubt any of the people who posted could care less about watching your ugly mug give duh advice.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 22, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> So, you like stole my excuse off youtube?


Who the hell are you, 
and why do you think posting an answer anyone with a fourth of a brain would automatically come up with is copying from you?


----------



## Glitch (Aug 22, 2009)

NuclearPaws said:


> Did u buy them online or local shop? (I dont have any shop like that (at least i dont know of any)



I bought the fur online, but everything else was local.


----------



## NuclearPaws (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: to all*



prettylilpup said:


> It's not like that's a unique idea/excuse.
> 
> Anyways, Nuclearpaws, just ask straightforwardly. If you will wear it on Halloween, say that's what its for. If not, then just say what it is. It's probably easier if your parents know you to be the crafty type than if you have never been into crafts and now suddenly want to build something. Another big issue I see that may come up is who's money you are spending to make it: theirs or your own.



Thanks for that (it wil hopefully help) and it will be my money xD (Well i will possibly have to ask for pocketmoney for whole month str8away (maybe =P))

Thanks

-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-



Glitch said:


> I bought the fur online, but everything else was local.



thanks, i will buy fur online as well and i hope i'll actually find something in local shops =P (I've been in many and didnt see foma =( )

Thanks

-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah, parental units. See, I can honestly tell you that unless your folks are some crazy religious types, this won't be hard at all. You don't have to throw all the furry shit at them all at once and talk their ears off about stereotypes and lifestyles. 

 My mom finds it odd, but she appreciates the effort and artistic talent that goes into it all. Also, for me, it was as simple as branching it off from my interest in anime and cosplay. Plus she has seen my character around for a while, and rather likes her.

It's not a huge deal, so don't approach them like you're coming out of the closet or anything. Keep it casual and gradual, like how Glitch was talking about.

You'll be fine =3


----------



## Glitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> So, you like stole my excuse off youtube?



Wow.  That is rather idiotic.  
You saying something like "OMG YOU STOLE MY IDEA BY SAYING CALL A FURSUIT A HALLOWEEN COSTUME!!!111!!" is like trying to get a patent on air.  :|


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 23, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Wow. That is rather idiotic.
> You saying something like "OMG YOU STOLE MY IDEA BY SAYING CALL A FURSUIT A HALLOWEEN COSTUME!!!111!!" is like trying to get a patent on air. :|


 
Is _that_ why my patent keeps getting denied?

:3


----------



## Glitch (Aug 23, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> Is _that_ why my patent keeps getting denied?
> 
> :3



I'm afraid so, dear.  *pats*

But if you wait for a couple decades when they cut down the all of Earth's trees, you can reinvent air _then_ patent it.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 23, 2009)

say theres a costume party somwhere, and you wanna be original and make your OWN outfit rather than send money on a storebought.

either that or say its for a convention (theres a bunch going on nowadays... if theres one in your area your lucky... if not, go for the costume party


----------



## NuclearPaws (Aug 23, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> say theres a costume party somwhere, and you wanna be original and make your OWN outfit rather than send money on a storebought.
> 
> either that or say its for a convention (theres a bunch going on nowadays... if theres one in your area your lucky... if not, go for the costume party



thanks for post... there are no cons here (there aren't many in UK) and well i don't think under 18's can go =P

Well party sounds good

---

BTW:

I'm hopefully going to ask today about 12 English time (3am ATM =P)

thanks for all posts and wish me luck please.

Thanks,
NuclearPaws


----------



## Y.I.H.F.F (Aug 23, 2009)

Ask them if they wanna yiff with you!  Thats what i did.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 24, 2009)

well it does depend on what kind of person you have presented
yourself as or how you act for i bought like pants with buckles and zips
and platform boots ect ect (70-80 glam rock style) and so when i first
said i wanted to buy a pair of furry leg warmers they though meh so
when that turned into wait why dont i make em and then eventually
(mind you this was all in a week) i just said straight out wat my end intentions were
(A full body fursuit) they said awsome and i was all good but thats becuase i presented myself from the get go as that kind of person
so there was no questioning me and no shocking change.
All the best


----------



## Avan Wolf (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats on your success! ^^


----------



## NuclearPaws (Aug 27, 2009)

*FINALLY ASKED!!!*

*


Avan Wolf said:



			Congrats on your success! ^^
		
Click to expand...

THANKS!

---

I've asked and ive got positive answer xD (It wasnt so hard! Problem was that i was shy of my parents LOL!)

Thnkas to everyone who posted replys (Almost everyone)

and over al thanks!

Im startingmy 1st fursuit soon wish me luck on that (Please)

*HUGS*,
NuclearPaws
*


----------



## wolfsangel (Aug 27, 2009)

yeah, know how you feel bud, im on my first suit as well, luckily i am able to stash it at a friends house once i start on it, and i can visit two nice ladies who will help me in sewing
so, im lucky, but still have to come up with the money D:


----------



## Glitch (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: FINALLY ASKED!!!*



NuclearPaws said:


> *
> THANKS!
> 
> ---
> ...



Congrats, bud!

It's great that everything went over well. :3


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: FINALLY ASKED!!!*



NuclearPaws said:


> *THANKS!*
> 
> *---*
> 
> ...


 
Bro, you BEST BE POSTIN PICTURES AND MAKING A THREAD OR ELSE I KILL YA!!

seriously i wanna see it.


----------



## Uro (Aug 28, 2009)

You'll prolly have to make a few before it looks somewhat decent.


----------



## NuclearPaws (Aug 28, 2009)

*RE: To all!*



wolfsangel said:


> yeah, know how you feel bud, im on my first suit as well, luckily i am able to stash it at a friends house once i start on it, and i can visit two nice ladies who will help me in sewing
> so, im lucky, but still have to come up with the money D:


 
Thanks =) I feel good and im goin to mak epartial 1st couse i dont have money too... =( oh well... goodluck on ur fursuit and ur lucky to have help (I dont think i'll have a lot of it)

Thanks for post!

   ---



Glitch said:


> Congrats, bud!
> 
> It's great that everything went over well. :3


 
Thanks, and yea its grate that it went good... (I still wonder why I was so scared =P)

Thnaks for Post

  ---



CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Bro, you BEST BE POSTIN PICTURES AND MAKING A THREAD OR ELSE I KILL YA!!
> 
> seriously i wanna see it.


 
Dont worry... I thought of that my self but it will be possibly crap =P I never done anything like a fursuit (WELL IN SCHOOL IVE HAD TEXTILES =P)

Alos dont expect something super good from 14 yrs old furry =P 

Thanks for post.

 ---



Uro said:


> You'll prolly have to make a few before it looks somewhat decent.



Yea i think i will have to practice a lot! Although i've seen all youtube tutorials like... 100 times xD.

Wish me luck on mkaing one,

Thnkas for post

---

Thanaks again,
NuclearPaws


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 28, 2009)

Really though, for serious take pics.


----------



## Uro (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: To all!*



NuclearPaws said:


> Yea i think i will have to practice a lot! Although i've seen all youtube tutorials like... 100 times xD.




It's one of those things were practice makes perfect.


----------

